# How Many Cables On Roof For Dish?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's always easier to plug a hole vs making one.

You may only need 2 in the future....but 4 is ok. Just leave it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

For DirecTV's Genie system. I only have one Coax from the dish. It all depends on how many receivers you will have. How many Coax runs you will have in the end.


----------



## Hoshwa (Dec 2, 2012)

Update!! I actually have 5 cables going up, not 4. Eventually I will have 4-6 tv's drawing from satellite.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It does help to know who your provider is, and what dish you have. Also helps to know what SWM you have attached to the house, or on the pole for the Dish.

This all helps you, to determine how to do this. The best way, would be to route the wires down the side of the house in a conduit, to make it a cleaner install. The ground wire from the dish, should be ran inside its own conduit. Connected to the Earth Ground for the structure electrical.

Satelliteguys.com has probably one of the better forums, when it comes to getting help. A lot of installers that are willing to work with customers, frequent that forum.


----------



## viggen61 (Aug 22, 2014)

+1 for satelllite Guys! (satelliteguys.us) They've helped me a lot.

As for number of cables, as already stated, it depends on the dish and receiver setup. A single reciever may get by with a single coax (mine does on Dish), but if you add more receivers, that may increase the number of cables that need to enter the home to as many as 4.

As for satellite over cable, for me, at least, I prefer the Satellite, with Dish Network. I haven't had cable in a long time, so I don't know much about the pricing, but in the 8 years I've had Dish, they've been excellent in all but one service instance (and that was still good, just a misunderstanding with new gear), reception is great, and the receiver interface is amazing. Very few frustrations with it, compared to the Time Warner box at my Mom's which continues to confound me by putting me in corners with no way to get out of them...


----------



## garykerr (Mar 6, 2014)

Maximum 3 cable connection you attached it , but you should have to 3 LNB size of socket completely .


----------

